# My little bunny rescue...



## gentle giants (Apr 28, 2008)

I am hoping to get a new building up for my rescue bunnies this year, or at the very least get the rest of them spayed/neutered, LOL. So I am getting back into making bunny toys again, and I would like to offer them to the members here. I have a website dedicated to all my rabbits, so feel free to look around and check it out. If you would like to buy any of the toys or have an idea for a toy you would like me to make for you, pm me and I will get back to you asap. Any money I get from these toys will go straight to my rescue efforts.

I have been having a little trouble with the site the last couple of days, so if anything doesn't work right let me know and I will try to get it fixed.



http://www.freewebs.com/hopeforhares/rabbittoysforsale.htm


----------



## Kristina (Apr 28, 2008)

Love the toys! the middle picture wasn't showing up for me  Anyway you could email me a pic of that one? Oh and SOOOO Affordable! I will need to order some for my buns. I'll send you a pm tommorrow and let you know. :biggrin2:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there! The toys look great and I would love to buy some from you. I also couldn't see the middle picture. Don't know why, but I will need a big order if that is okay. It doesn't have to be a rush though.

I will figure out what I need and also send you a message back! I'm so excited. These look great!!!

Laura


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm, the middle pic... I can't get it to work on the site, for some stupid reason, so...







This one is lighter, for smaller breeds or baby bunnies. I also have alphabet blocks with the treat holes in them, four for $1.50, can't get that pic to work on the site either, darn it!


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 28, 2008)

Another thing, would anyone be interested in 4cmwickermunch balls? Assorted colors or natural? I thought those looked kinda cool...


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 29, 2008)

Baxter! loves those wicker balls and I'd like try the bell string thing. How do I place an order? Thanks!


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 29, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Baxter! loves those wicker balls and I'd like try the bell string thing. How do I place an order? Thanks!


Just pm me with a list of what you would like to have, and I will get started on it for you.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 29, 2008)

Gentle giants.....would these be good for my cockateil too? I assume huh? I'll send you a PM here in a sec.


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome! Can you make some without bells? I always worry about parts of the bells coming unlodged or whatever


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you only accept paypal or cheques? Because I have neither =[


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 30, 2008)

Haley, I can make them without bells if you like, I am willing to custom make orders. :biggrin2:

Pixie, pm me, we'll talk about it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2008)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Do you only accept paypal or cheques? Because I have neither =[


What about sending her a money order?


----------



## gentle giants (May 17, 2008)

I have a couple of new toys to offer-shredders! These come in long strips, you can use it to make yourown toys or just tie it up for your bunny to gnaw. 

This is the seagrass shredder, it is about 5/8 to 3/4 inches thick, it's good for heavy chewers. $1.25 a foot.






This is wheat straw, it's about 3/4 inches across and has a zig-zag edge. It's better for young/small bunnies who aren't such strong chewers. $1 a foot.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 9, 2008)

New toy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi gentle giants (sorry I forget your first name I've been off here too long)

I like your last toy, how much is it? My babies would love that one.

Thanks 

Susan


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 12, 2008)

It's $2. PM me with your mailing address and how many you would like, and I'll get on it.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 12, 2008)

Sooska, glad you bumped the thread. GG, I will get some seagrass sections, toys, and/or chewing material ordered to help with your rescue efforts. We have some major chew enthusiasts!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi GG, thanks I'd love to get 6 of them. Could you possibly not put the bell on them? for 2 reasons one i'm afraid they would choke on them (I know I'm nuts) and also 5 of them live upstairs where our bedroom is and they tend to by a little noisy at night. LOL

Also can I send you a money order? Sending cheques to someone in the States ends up costing about $20.00 more per cheque where as the money order is only $5.00.

Also when you have to fill in the contents when mailing itcan you just put down gift with a very small amount, otherwise I'll get hit with duties. Jeez I'm cheap Eh! LOL

Thanks

Susan


*Editedto remove personal info*


----------



## Haley (Jun 12, 2008)

Im definitely going to order some soon! Just found out I need new tires so maybe not this week.

Susan, I think she takes Paypal..you have that, right?

Also Susan, did you have to pay duties on your Christmas gift I sent you? I would think you wouldnt have to if ishe writes that ts a gift or whatever.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 12, 2008)

Susan, no problem, I can make them without bells. Did you mean you want 6 of the new toy, the heart string? And like Haley said, I do take Paypal, if you have an account. If not, pm me, I'm not sure how a money order works.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 13, 2008)

I think if you pay via paypal, you can indicate the currency you wish to pay in, i.e. U.S., and it will convert it. I don't think there are any extra fees (someone correct me if I am wrong here).


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 17, 2008)

Another new toy! This is a 7" inch squaremaize mat, great for sitting on or just plain destroying.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness all of mine would love them.

How much are they?

Thanks 

Susan


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are $2.50 each. I'll be making an order in the next few days, let me know if you would like some.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 20, 2008)

Another one. $1.50 for this one.


----------



## LadyOnslaught (Jun 20, 2008)

I love your toys and am hoping to buy some soon . I need to get a few things paid off and wait until I get paid but fairly soon I will be placing an order. Do I just need to e-mail or PM you?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello I'm Thumper and I'm Lilly

We have a great time with our toys!**



**non compensated endorsement


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 20, 2008)

Ladyonslaught, just send me a pm with what you would like whenever you are ready to order. 

Dave, (and Lily and Thumper!) thanks for the endorsment. :biggrin2:


----------



## cmh9023 (Jun 20, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that I received my order today. What fast service!!! They look great and the buns are going to try them out tonight  Thanks!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jun 26, 2008)

GG,

HI there! I got my box of goodies and just wanted to say thank you so much!!! The toys are wonderful and my house if full of jingling bells and it isn't even Christmas time!! hahahahah

The bunnies love them, especially the small wicker balls. Those are a great big hit! Thanks again for all of your hard work.

The way my little guys are going on these toys, I'll be placing another order with you soon!

I would recommend these toys to anyone on the RO that is interested. They are worth the money!!!

Warm regards, Laura


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 26, 2008)

:embarrassed:Thanks!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you ship to the UK? I really like the long chew stick, and the little mat, but i need to work out if it is cost effective for me to buy them if they need to be shipped all the way over here! Would you be able to weight them out and see how much it would cost to deliver to England?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I would be willing to ship to you, but it's pretty impossible to get an accurate weight/price without actually going and shipping it. I've tried it before, and I was waaaay off. England is one place I haven't shipped to before, so I couldn't even give you an estimate based on previous shipments. I have shipped to Scotland, Malaysia, Ireland, and Canada, but not England.As far as weight, the mats weigh almost nothing, and the chew sticks not much either. It's up to you, like I said I would be willing. But if it's too expensive, that's totally understandable.


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2008)

GG, have you tried using the shipping calculator at www.usps.com ? I use that often here at work and if you know how much the stuff weighs in the package, you can calculate how much it will be to ship it..


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 27, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> GG, have you tried using the shipping calculator at http://www.usps.com ? I use that often here at work and if you know how much the stuff weighs in the package, you can calculate how much it will be to ship it..


I did try that one. I'm not sure if the postal person and I had a misunderstanding, or if I was off on the wieght, or what happened, but the cost estimate I gave this person was less than $20, and when I sent it they charged me almost $39!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, i may have to leave it then. I know it weighs nothing. We use the postage calculator on the Royal Mail site and haven't had too many problems, but i wouldn't want to risk running into extra costs and i'm sure the cost of the postage will probably exceed the cost of the items! I will give it a think and let you know.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a new website, let me know what you guys think of it: 

http://www.tiptopwebsite.com/hopeforhares06


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just love your site! Really love the one bun that came in with those awful long nails! How is he doing now?


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 27, 2008)

We got our toys today and all 3 of them are having a great time with them! You get a lot for your money, trust me! They are really having a ball with the star/bell toy; they are getting such a kick out of flinging them. Thank you :biggrin2:

If your buns need new toys get them from GG, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## werecatrising (Jul 27, 2008)

Since I was unable to get on here for so long I never told you what a big hit the toys were. I'll be ordering more soon!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, guys! :biggrin2: Julie, that was Buster, and he is doing much better now. His energy level is slowly increasing, and his eyes are all clear now too. I still can't get him to eat hay, though. Besides the pellets, he will only eatfresh green stuff. He will eat fresh grass, thank Heaven, so that is what he gets instead of hay.


----------



## [r o s i e] (Jul 28, 2008)

I love them! When I come back (I'm leaving today) I'll order one.


----------

